# Fat Calves!! Bigger Tongue



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

I was riding a size 10 which is actually 2 sizes or more bigger than I need so I never noticed this before. I have bigger calves and every single boot I try on (size 8) the tongue hardly touches the edges of the boot, let alone secure to it. Any boots know to have bigger tongues?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

aholeinthewor2d said:


> I was riding a size 10 which is actually 2 sizes or more bigger than I need so I never noticed this before. I have bigger calves and every single boot I try on (size 8) the tongue hardly touches the edges of the boot, let alone secure to it. Any boots know to have bigger tongues?


 pics...having trouble visualizing...maybe don't want the image...one of my co workers has ankles bigger than my thigh


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> pics...having trouble visualizing...maybe don't want the image...one of my co workers has ankles bigger than my thigh


I'm with you there wraith... I have larger calves with skinny ankles which leads to calf bite in certain boots, but if it is a "calf" causing the boot to widen out around the tongue as the OP states-it sounds like "big calves" is a term being used liberally for "fat legs" and/or "cankles"...  A picture might help to solve the mystery, but some things cannot be unseen...


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I went with focus boa boots... I lock down the ankle one and leave the front one barely tightened.
Solves the loss of blood to the foot problem


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Im on that big calves small ankle bus as well, its a pain in the ass to find a boot that stays tight on the top part, My burton hails fit good but the top gets a little loose after an hour or two, i try to bunch my socks right by the ankle bone to try to even out the transition. Gonna try the k2 ender next with the liner boa


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Strange as it may sound, you might try on some womens boots. women have larger calves than men and I think the boots are made that way. At least thats what I have been told.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I feel your pain OP. I've got 16 inch calfs with long calf muscles and my feet are only size 27.5. Adding to the problem is that my toes are longer then normal. 

Something to try is to place a spacer under the foot bed to raise your foot up. Cereal box cardboard wrapped in plastic wrap works well. I wouldn't worry too much about where the tounge sits. As long as you have a secure hold on your foot and the forward flex is stiff enough for you.


----------

